
Salary Guide for Software Developers in Barcelona - soci
http://blog.jobsbcn.com/index.php/2015/09/28/developers-salary-guide-october-2015-barcelona/
======
xae
If these salaries are accurate it is a sad prospect for developers coming from
other cities like London or Berlin to Barcelona. Salaries in London are three
or four times higher than there. Sure the city is becoming a startup hub, but
can they maintain these low salaries for long?, will investors keep funding
startups in Barcelona if salaries go high? Or is it all just a bubble, like
famous and longtime spanish investor Luis Martin Cabiedes says?

Spain it's always been a hostile place for entrepeneurship, hope it changes
soon.

